# Look for Opinions on a Jig



## stidrvr (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey All,

I have a jig question for you guys. I want to make a jig that allows me to create a 30 degree chamfer on the end of a piece of a piece round stock. This needs to be consistent as the chamfer is providing relief to allow the piece next to it to mate up. I'm looking at batching these out and will have 3 different lengths of stock but with the same chamfer on the end. I was doing them by on the table saw but it is very time consumer. Ive thought about using the bandsaw or the router table.

Im currently thinking along the lines of a channel hold the round stock and a toggle clamp to hold it in place.

Here is a picture of the piece, and another of the mating sections of why the relief is needed.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

You do not need a jig for this. 
Insert a round rod in the hole and add as many pieces as you want. Align everything by laying it on the table and clump the pieces together.
Then run the whole assembly on the table saw angling the blade at 30 degrees and holding the assembly of pieces vertically. You probably will want a taller auxiliary fence.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Maybe not what you're looking for but I'll throw this out there:


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Router table jig like this might work. This one was used to cut a tenon but if you drill the hole for dowel at the desired angle you could use it to chamfer as well. Clamp the jig at the correct place against the fence for the desired camper. Carefully lower the dowel into the hole and the spin the dowel. Might take a few test cuts to narrow in on the correct position and height of the bit.









Edit: just looked at the drawing more closely and realized yo ar only chamfering 2 sides … same soft of jig might work by sliding it along the fence instead of turning the dowel.


----------



## stidrvr (Nov 20, 2008)

Carloz,

Thanks for the simple solution. I hadnt thought about doing it that way. This is why I posted on here because its always the most simple solutions that you overlook.

Heres what I whipped up. The holes are to the size of a friction fit. And may use an Aux fence with magnets for holding.


----------

